# Lowestoft steam drifter



## cptn rodders

I am at present building a model of the Lowestoft steam drifter ONE ACCORD LT 324. has anyone got any photo,s or information about her that they could share with me....thanks Rod


----------



## mannimal

cptn rodders said:


> I am at present building a model of the Lowestoft steam drifter ONE ACCORD LT 324. has anyone got any photo,s or information about her that they could share with me....thanks Rod



There are some beauties if you Google *images*... ONE ACCORD LT324.


I wish i had one for Remarko!


----------



## cptn rodders

Thanks Mannimal just the ticket, great picture. have you had any joy with your problem....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

ONE ACCORD (LT324) (drifter/trawler) 
O.N.149198. 102g 43n 90.3 x 19.0 x 9.2 feet
9.1960: Re measured 111g 39n
T.3-cyl by William Burrell & Co Ltd, Gt. Yarmouth
Boiler by Riley Bros (Boilermakers) Ltd, Stockton-on-Tees
30.8.1960: Completed trials after conversion to motor by L.B.S. Engineering Ltd, Lowestoft, fitted with 5-cyl 4 stroke 315bhp oil engine by Mirrlees, Bickerton & Day Ltd, Stockport

7.3.1927: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.999) for George Catchpole (32/64); Frederick Ernest Catchpole (16/64) & Frederick Mullender (16/64), Lowestoft as One Accord. 9.4.1927: Completed (Fred Ingram, Milford, manager). 10.6.1927: Registered at Lowestoft (LT324). 19.6.1927: First landing at Milford. 23.10.1929: Deckhand Edward W. Read fell overboard, 2nd Engineer William Turrell (27) of Kessingland, jumped in the sea fully clothed in oilskins and seaboots, but failed to reach him before he drowned (Turrell was awarded the Royal Humane Society’s Bronze Medal). 23.12.1939: Sold to George Frederick Catchpole; Francis George Gamble; Orlando Frederick Mullender (all 16/64), Lowestoft. 21.3.1934: Sold to George Catchpole (32/64); Frederick Ernest Catchpole (16/64) & Francis George Gamble (16/64), Lowestoft. Landing into Fleetwood (Lowestoft Fish Selling Co Ltd, managing agents) and Milford. 16.11.1939: Last landing at Milford. Requisitioned for war service as a minesweeping drifter (P.No.FY.983) (Hire rate £49.1.9d/month). 11.1944: Employed on miscellaneous Naval duties. 21.2.1945: Sold to Frederick Ernest Catchpole (16/64); John Francis Gamble and D. G. Gamble (16/64 joint); Ernest Herbert Holland and Frederick Ernest Catchpole (32/64 joint). Lowestoft. 19.3.1945: Sold to Accord (Lowestoft) Ltd, Lowestoft (Frederick Ernest Catchpole, manager). 1.1946: Returned to owner. 18.3.1949: Sold to Gilbert & Co Ltd, Lowestoft (Arthur G. Gilbert, manager). 18.10.1952: At Lowestoft landed 125 crans of herring. 18.3.1958: Sold to Anson Steam Trawler Co Ltd, Milford Haven (John J. N. Picton, manager). 17.11.1959: Sold to Picton Bros (Milford Haven) Ltd, Milford Haven (John N. Picton, manager). 10.12.1969: Sailed Milford for fishing grounds (Sk. Bill Philips); seven crew. In good visibility, 2.5 miles off the Smalls Lighthouse in collision with German motor tanker Yorksand (500grt/1964) sustaining damage to stem and bow plating. Tanker stood by until stern trawler Ross Fame (GY1360) arrived in response to distress; escorted to Milford. 11.12.1969: Arrived Milford. Laid up. 2.1970: As a result of survey considered beyond economical repair. * Sold to Haulbowline Industries Ltd, Passage West, Cork for breaking up. 27.6.1989: Lowestoft registry closed (mortgage discharged). 
Gil.


----------



## cptn rodders

Thanks Gil...What a superb and detailed account.much appreciated..once again many thanks.....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

On completion of your build, Rod, we would very much like to post a photo of her on www.fleetwood-trawlers.com.
Gil.


----------



## cptn rodders

Hi gil. No problem, would love to.....Rod


----------



## E.Martin

*62 Years*

According to Gil's post One Accord's fishing life was 62 years was that 
a normal life for a Drifter Trawler?.
I can remember her working from Lowestoft,I think she did more 
trawling than drifting.
The job I hated most on a drifter was trimming,it was my job as sparehand to trim the coal for the engineers,as soon as I entered the coal bunkers and started shoveling the coal my exit was blocked,when 
I had trimmed enough coal I would bang on the ships side with the shovel and some one would come and open the bunker lid so that I could get out, if any thing had happened while in the bunker and the drifter had sunk my doom was sealed.


----------



## cptn rodders

Thanks for your reply Mr Martin, That job sounded like dangerous graft, I have one photo of her rigged for trawling but with all my other models being trawlers i thought i would have a change [ no winch etc ]....and like trawlers the drifters had a character all of their own.....Thanks Rod


----------



## mannimal

Fabulous to see such interest in these old trawlers/drifters, especially the personal account from E. Martin.

I hope any more 'old' fisherman will feel happy to add to what has been posted because us 'glory boys' need to know what it was really like to work on board these under valued boats.


----------



## cptn rodders

I know, i can sit and listen to trawlermen tales all day long and never get fed up.these guys deserve all the credit for what was and is a very hazardous job....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

ONE ACCORD's lifespan was 43 years, it was through the peculiarities of her mortgage that her registration was not closed until the final payment. As we progress with research we are adding mortgage details as they have a very direct bearing on some of the sales and registrations. 
Gil.


----------



## mannimal

Thank goodness for folk like you Gil.


----------



## cptn rodders

Hi Mannimal...I,m in total agreement with that.....Rod


----------



## mannimal

With a surname like Eastick I'm sure Gil will know about my forefathers in the fishing business at Yarmouth etc.

These boats and fishing are in my blood.... but I'm a sad looking jessy compared to how those lads were.

There's a Harry Eastick cap badge out there somewhere but I've never seen it and they must have taken part in the WW1 minesweeping camapign. Oh for a WW1 medal of theirs.


----------



## cptn rodders

Aye it would be nice if you had it, you will have to turn detective again....Rod


----------



## E.Martin

*Harry Eastick.*



mannimal said:


> With a surname like Eastick I'm sure Gil will know about my forefathers in the fishing business at Yarmouth etc.
> 
> These boats and fishing are in my blood.... but I'm a sad looking jessy compared to how those lads were.
> 
> There's a Harry Eastick cap badge out there somewhere but I've never seen it and they must have taken part in the WW1 minesweeping camapign. Oh for a WW1 medal of theirs.


I knew Harry and his dad the last ship they owned was the Wilson Line,last time I saw Harry he had a fish shop in Gorleston.


----------



## E.Martin

*Lowestoft Fishing boats*



cptn rodders said:


> Thanks for your reply Mr Martin, That job sounded like dangerous graft, I have one photo of her rigged for trawling but with all my other models being trawlers i thought i would have a change [ no winch etc ]....and like trawlers the drifters had a character all of their own.....Thanks Rod


After 11 year seagoing I spent 36 years as a rigger around Lowestoft
docks spent lots of time in ship yards helping with the rigging of new trawlers built at Lowestoft and Yarmouth,what trawlers have you made models of?.


----------



## cptn rodders

Up to now..Robert Hewett LO 427 and Akranes FD 33[bridge aftside].both these are on display on the Fleetwood heritage trawler JacintaFD159 in fleetwood docks. Kingston diamond H 243 in fleetwood museum, Wyre Vanguard FD36 and my current one Navena FD 172 which i sail.....They are built at 1/32 scale and range from 43 inches to 72 inches....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

Certainly know about the Eastick family and their drifters, mannimal. WILSON LINE (131884) built in 1932 by A. Hall & Co Ltd, Aberdeen for William C. Wilson, Whitley Bay and registered at Kirkcaldy (KY322) under John T. Graham, Anstruther management, was the last steam drifter built in UK. Charles Eastick had her as KY322 before transfer to Yarmouth registry as YH105. The most famous Eastick drifter by a long way is the LYDIA EVA, still going strong under a dedicated team; the only way to preserve ships is to keep them running, costly but effective.


LYDIA EVA (YH89) (drifter/trawler)
O.N.161639. 138g 64n 95.0 x 20.6 x 9.8 feet
T.3-cyl by Crabtree & Co (R.H. Hutchinson), Gt Yarmouth (Engine No.618)
Boiler by Riley Bros (Boilermakers) Ltd, Stockton on Tees
1966: Rebuilt on Tyneside with new wheelhouse and new boiler by Stockton Chemical Engineers & Riley Boilers Ltd, Stockton on Tees (Boiler made 1961)
1973: Rebuilt by George Overy Ltd, Lowestoft.
1.3.2007-18.3.2008: Slipped by Small & Co (Marine & Engineering) Ltd, Lowestoft for survey and 60% shell plating and some frame renewals, deck relaid, electrical installation update, start of machinery overhaul.
10.2008-20.5.2009: At Small & Co (Marine & Engineering) Ltd, Lowestoft to complete boilerwork, museum and after cabin fit out.
12.2009-2010: Continued refurbishment by Small & Co (Marine & Engineering) Ltd, Lowestoft .

1930: Launched by King’s Lynn Slipway Co Ltd, King’s Lynn (Yd.No.251) for Henry James Eastick, Gorleston as Lydia Eva. Towed to Gt. Yarmouth for machinery fit. 22.7.1930: Engine trials. 23.7.1930: Registered at Yarmouth (YH89). 26.7.1930: Mortgaged to Barclays Bank Ltd, City of London A. 8.1930: Completed (Built at King’s Lynn by Tyneside labour due to industrial action at Crabtree & Co Ltd, Gt. Yarmouth). 1930s: Seasonal trawling from Fleetwood (Lowestoft Fish Selling Co Ltd, Lowestoft, managing agents). (Fished more successfully as a trawler as herring drift nets damaged by bluff bow. Also used as a herring carrier). 11.10.1937: At Yarmouth landed 221 crans of herring. 12.1938: Last landing at Yarmouth. 21.10.1939: Sold to South Caernarvonshire Yacht Co Ltd, Pwllhelli for £800 under mortgage A. Converted and re classified as a salvage vessel for Air Ministry contract associated with Pwllheli and other West coast Bombing & Gunnery Ranges. 18.1.1940: Mortgaged to Barclays Bank Ltd, City of London B. 1940: South Caernarvonshire Yacht Co Ltd t/a Western Marine Craft Ltd, Pwllheli. 10.12.1942: Requisitioned for war service with Ministry of Aircraft Production (Hire rate £50.0.0d/month). 27.5.1943: Compulsorily acquired by M.O.W.T (Ministry of Aircraft Production). Further converted at Abersoch for cargo with strengthened main mast and derrick ((John Deheer Ltd, Grimsby (Pwllheli), manager). 4.9.1943: Yarmouth registry closed except as far as relates to mortgage B. “Registry no longer required”. 7.1943: Registered at London. 1943-1945: Based Abersoch, Pwllheli and Ilfracombe. 1945: Transferred to Maryport, attendant to Mawbray Bombing Range. 1947: Transferred to Weymouth. 1.4.1947: Sold to Air Ministry, London. Registered at London as Watchmoor. 1948-1952: Based Milford, Watchet, Appledore, London, Cardiff and Pembroke Dock. 1952: Transferred to Whitehaven. 21.12.1965: Proposed to transfer all MOD (Air) vessels to MOD (Navy). 1.4.1966: Transferred to Director of Marine Services (DMS), Bath. British registry closed. Based Pembroke Dock, crew on D606 articles. 27. 6.1966: In Cardigan Bay experienced engine problems. Empire Netta (290grt/1945) connected and delivered Holyhead. 1967-1968: Various duties as required by DMS. 1968: Declared surplus to requirements. De-equipped and laid up at Pembroke Dock. 1969: Sold to Turner & Hickman Ltd, Glasgow. 1972: Sold to The Maritime Trust. Docked and overhauled in Penzance by Holman & Sons Ltd. 1.10.1972: Arrived Gt. Yarmouth. 1972: Registered at Yarmouth as Lydia Eva. 1973-1978: Following partial restoration at Lowestoft, static display at Gt. Yarmouth. 1978-1986: Static display at St. Kathrines Dock, London. 1986-1990: Exhibition closed. Laid up in West India Dock. 1989: Lydia Eva Charitable Trust formed. 1990: Sold to Trust for £1.00. 30.6.1990: Arrived Gt. Yarmouth in tow of Hector Read (65grt/1966). 2000: Slipped at Lowestoft but on survey found to need extensive shell plate renewals. Laid up in Lake Lothing. 12.2006: Application for Heritage Lottery Funding successful (£839,000). 9.2008: Towed to Gt. Yarmouth for Great Yarmouth Maritime Festival. 10.2008: Returned to Lowestoft. 3.2009: In steam, successful boiler trial. 20.5.2009: Returned to Gt. Yarmouth. 12.2009: Arrived Lowestoft from Gt. Yarmouth under tow. 3.2010: Successful steaming trials in Lake Lothing. 15.5.2010: Steamed to Gt. Yarmouth. Open to visitors. 14.12.2010: Steamed to Lowestoft for further work by Small & Co Ltd. Laid over adjacent to Laundry Lane slip. 2012: Still in steam.
Gil.


----------



## mannimal

Thanks for that Gil. I saw her many years ago at Yarmouth but might even try to use my family name to get a ride now she's seaworthy! Like steam locomotives these old beasts must be kept going so the future generation know where they came from.

Sorry to hijack your thread Rodders!!!!!


----------



## cptn rodders

No problem...Rod


----------



## dickjburton

*One Accord LT324*

Hi Gill
Ref specifications for the above on the 1-10-2012 you stated that the engine makers where Burrells of Gt Yarmouth and on the 2-10-2012 Crabtrees also of Gt Yarmouth ( They where almost next door to each other in South Town on the Goleston Side of the Yare adjacent to Fellows Shipyard) I know where the
confusion lies ie The Bosun Watch site says Burrells and the Milford site says Crabtrees. A lot of Cochrane boats had Crabree engines. Sometimes it was the owner whos specified the engine supplier.
My interest is William Burrell was my Gt Grandfather and I am trying to create a list of all the boats with there engines in.
Kind Regards
Richard Burton


----------



## cptn rodders

Thanks for the information Richard, most interesting, all the best in compiling your list....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

Research is an ongoing thing Richard as you are well aware and I think that we have discussed your family involvement with William Burrell before. Engine is by Crabtree (618). As I am the researcher for Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust and the steam trawler/drifter database is my creation, I accept full responsibility for errors at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info
Gil.


----------



## mannimal

gil mayes said:


> Research is an ongoing thing Richard as you are well aware and I think that we have discussed your family involvement with William Burrell before. Engine is by Crabtree (618). As I am the researcher for Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust and the steam trawler/drifter database is my creation, I accept full responsibility for errors at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info
> Gil.


And we as trawler enthusiasts are extremely grateful for all that you do Gil.

Without people like yourself putting in such a huge effort on the subject we would all be the poorer.


----------



## cptn rodders

Hi Gil.....I would like to second that, keep up the good work....Rod


----------



## gil mayes

Just realised Richard that you are talking about ONE ACCORD and LYDIA EVA, two separate vessels. ONE ACCORD - Cochrane build spec and LR have William Burrell as engine builder, plus her Customs House Registration folio has Willam Burrell. Please clarify the query.
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes

Thanks for your support gentlemen. These days research is very much about pooling information and this site has, over the years, been invaluable.
Gil.


----------



## cptn rodders

No problem Gil....Anything to be of help to keep up the awareness of both yesterdays and todays fishing fleets : gone but not forgotten : ....Rod


----------



## mannimal

Agreed Capt Rodders.... and if he carries on providing outstanding service under fire like this there could be a promotion in it for him!


----------

